# need an id on this one please.



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i think i have two males and they seem hyper aggresive at the mo.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Copadichromis azureus? Has the right body shape and color it seems to me.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

wow yesss :thumb: i did a search and loads more came up confirming you are right..thanks.

love this forum.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

No, he is not a C. azureus. The head shape is quite wrong, the color and overall look is just different.

Looks much more like a Fryeri "Electric Blue Hap", and I think he is probably a Fryeri hybrid cross with something else.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

its ok....it was the best match i could find on google images...but i knew that it was close and my fish are the ones the first post said....because once i saw all the rest of the data and the three spots on the female ect ect..it just all made sense.

but thanks guys.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

100% NOT fryeri. Body shape is completely wrong. Fryeri are far more elongated and have red on the anal fin.

The body looks just like the Copadichromis I've kept. Of course mine are Mloto species. Look at all the pics in the profile. Most of them look like this guy. I can by azureus still.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1008


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

noki said:


> No, he is not a C. azureus. The head shape is quite wrong, the color and overall look is just different.
> 
> Looks much more like a Fryeri "Electric Blue Hap", and I think he is probably a Fryeri hybrid cross with something else.


a little quick to say hybrid no? especially when chances are chapman is right and you are wrong.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

how about some more pictures?? of this male or the other fish. I'm sorry I still don't think that is a pure male Azureus.

What were they sold as in theirst place?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> No, he is not a C. azureus. The head shape is quite wrong, the color and overall look is just different.
> 
> Looks much more like a Fryeri "Electric Blue Hap", and I think he is probably a Fryeri hybrid cross with something else.


FWIW, I agree with this... though would be stronger on the hybridization part.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm kinda surprised at all the hybrid talk on this one. In my opinion it looks nothing like an S. fryeri and exactly like a C. azureus.

I realize that S. fryeri hybrids are very common. But this fish has all the characteristics of C. azureus and none of S. fryeri.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't get it either. Not once looking at this picture did I think he looked even remotely like any of the fryeri I've kept. Too round. No red on the anal fins. The faint spots on the side. Looks like a blue version of my Copadichromis melas Mara Rocks though.


----------

